# Icardi vs Morata, chi prendereste nel Milan?



## Torros (16 Giugno 2015)

Personalmente devo dire che Morata, come caratteristiche lo preferisco, anche se ha un modo di correre inelegante. Dall'altra parte, Icardi come senso del gol e continuità ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore più pronto.
Morata è vero ha segnato quei gol in champions, ma sono tutti gol da opportunista che poteva segnare benissimo anche Icardi e a dire la verità praticamente chiunque.


----------



## Tic (16 Giugno 2015)

a me piace di più Icardi


----------



## Mou (16 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Personalmente devo dire che Morata, come caratteristiche lo preferisco, anche se ha un modo di correre inelegante. Dall'altra parte, Icardi come senso del gol e continuità ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore più pronto.
> Morata è vero ha segnato quei gol in champions, ma sono tutti gol da opportunista che poteva segnare benissimo anche Icardi e a dire la verità praticamente chiunque.



Praticamente chiunque? Chissà perché li ha fatti Morata e non Matri... Conoscere il tempo della giocata e prevedere dove va il pallone sono qualità, altrimenti quello che ha fatto Inzaghi in carriera lo avrebbe potuto fare chiunque, no?


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (16 Giugno 2015)

Dipende da cosa devo acquistare.
Se mi serve un calciatore ovviamente Morata


----------



## davoreb (16 Giugno 2015)

Morata


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (16 Giugno 2015)

Morata tutta la vita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Praticamente chiunque? Chissà perché li ha fatti Morata e non Matri... Conoscere il tempo della giocata e prevedere dove va il pallone sono qualità, altrimenti quello che ha fatto Inzaghi in carriera lo avrebbe potuto fare chiunque, no?


Purtroppo quello della prima punta d'area è un luogo comune in cui cadono tutti, pensando che basti stare davanti alla porta per segnare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Giugno 2015)

Icardi è un gran bel centravanti da area di rigore, nulla a che vedere con cessi come Destro e Pazzini,
Morata è più giocatore e ha più margini di crescita, non stonerebbero nemmeno in copia,

Dovendo scegliere forse al momento Icardi da più garanzie, ma credo che Morata diverrà più forte


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Icardi è un gran bel centravanti da area di rigore, nulla a che vedere con cessi come Destro e Pazzini,
> Morata è più giocatore e ha più margini di crescita, non stonerebbero nemmeno in copia,
> 
> Dovendo scegliere forse al momento Icardi da più garanzie, ma credo che Morata diverrà più forte



quoto. Mi piacciono molto entrambi


----------



## Sanchez (16 Giugno 2015)

Morata avrà un escalation spaventosa da quì a brevissimo, ha dei margini di miglioramento notevoli

Calciatore ultra moderno, potenzialmente può diventare completo (bravo in tutto, colpo di testa ecc, uno alla Ronaldo)


----------



## Torros (16 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Praticamente chiunque? Chissà perché li ha fatti Morata e non Matri... Conoscere il tempo della giocata e prevedere dove va il pallone sono qualità, altrimenti quello che ha fatto Inzaghi in carriera lo avrebbe potuto fare chiunque, no?



ma non mi pare proprio abbia fatto tali movimenti di cui parli. semplicemente si è ritrovato la palla li e la messa dentro.


----------



## Mou (16 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> ma non mi pare proprio abbia fatto tali movimenti di cui parli. semplicemente si è ritrovato la palla li e la messa dentro.



È stato davvero l'attaccante più fortunato del mondo


----------



## vota DC (16 Giugno 2015)

Icardi per fare Rambo in squadre con compagni scarsi, Morata sembra più sveglio e quindi dovrebbe fare meglio di lui con compagni forti.


----------



## Love (16 Giugno 2015)

Icardi...senza dubbio...


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Giugno 2015)

Nessuno dei due, Icardi è un cesso strapompato che odiano pure gli interisti stessi, non fa nulla, sta in area ad aspettare il pallone per metterla dentro, ha più utilità un Toni quasi al doppio della sua età, senza contare che è di un arroganza assurda, tra 2-3 anni finirà nel dimenticatoio come il suo compare Balotelli. Morata mi sembra leggermente meglio, ma non è un goleador vero e proprio, gioca più fuori dall'area ed è più decisivo nei big match, ma ha comunque grossi limiti che non colmerà mai.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Morata assolutamente. Questo è riuscito ad essere quasi decisivo quanto Tevez.


----------



## Milo (16 Giugno 2015)

Icardi a occhi chiusi, a 22 anni ha fatto 22 gol in serie a e 4 in europa League, di che stiamo parlando?? E' un pezzo da 90 e se si riconferma anche il prossimo anno e segna almeno 20 gol il suo valore raggiungerà quello di pogba.


----------



## Dexter (16 Giugno 2015)

Prendo Icardi, lo vedo più forte in prospettiva e fare 22 gol con quei cessi dietro non è da tutti.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Tutti e due forti, prenderei entrambi. Se dovessi scegliere Morata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2015)

Dico Morata. Allo spagnolo mancano "solo" i gol.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Giugno 2015)

Stravedo per Icardi, anche se mi sta sul ***##.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Giugno 2015)

Morata


----------



## Reedz (17 Giugno 2015)

Morata, Icardi sta solo li ad aspettare che qualcuno glie la da davanti al portiere, non a caso Immobile, che non aiutavca mai nella manovra ha fallito a Dortmund. Morata svaria su tutto il campo e spreca molte più energie al servizio della squadra, è molto più tecnico, è capace di saltare l'uomo sia da fermo e soprattutto in velocità e si presta molto di più ai lavori ''sporchi''


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Giugno 2015)

Morata




BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei due, Icardi è un cesso strapompato che odiano pure gli interisti stessi, non fa nulla, sta in area ad aspettare il pallone per metterla dentro, ha più utilità un Toni quasi al doppio della sua età, senza contare che è di un arroganza assurda, tra 2-3 anni finirà nel dimenticatoio come il suo compare Balotelli. Morata mi sembra leggermente meglio, ma non è un goleador vero e proprio, gioca più fuori dall'area ed è più decisivo nei big match, ma ha comunque grossi limiti che non colmerà mai.



Stai scherzando vero?Dimmi di si per favore.Icardi paragonato a Toni  Morata con grossi limiti che non colmerà mai


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Giugno 2015)

Morata ha qualcosa in più potenzialmente

Ma Icardi è un puntero come pochi ragazzi, ha il gol nel sangue....e sta migliorando molto anche come movimenti e gioco di sponda

Sarà pure un tamarro ma non mi sembra che in giro ci siano chierichetti


----------



## Marchisio89 (17 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei due, Icardi è un cesso strapompato che odiano pure gli interisti stessi, non fa nulla, sta in area ad aspettare il pallone per metterla dentro, ha più utilità un Toni quasi al doppio della sua età, senza contare che è di un arroganza assurda, tra 2-3 anni finirà nel dimenticatoio come il suo compare Balotelli. Morata mi sembra leggermente meglio, ma non è un goleador vero e proprio, gioca più fuori dall'area ed è più decisivo nei big match, *ma ha comunque grossi limiti che non colmerà mai.*


Quali sarebbero i GROSSI limiti (addirittura) e perché non li colmerá mai?
Anche il paragone tra Toni e Icardi lo trovo esagerato.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Personalmente devo dire che Morata, come caratteristiche lo preferisco, anche se ha un modo di correre inelegante. Dall'altra parte, Icardi come senso del gol e continuità ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore più pronto.
> Morata è vero ha segnato quei gol in champions, ma sono tutti gol da opportunista che poteva segnare benissimo anche Icardi e a dire la verità praticamente chiunque.


Bellissima domanda.

Premetto che ho seguito entrambi i giocatori con grande attenzione e costanza durante l'anno, perché insieme a Berardi erano i miei attaccanti titolari al fantacalcio.
Sono giocatori molto diversi, che è difficile confrontare.
A mio avviso le qualità di Icardi sono sottovalutate. Fino a qualche mese fa mi ricordava Trezeguet per certe cose, poi Mancini lo ha fatto lavorare su altri aspetti del gioco e Mauro ora è più completo (gioca più per la squadra, non si muove solo in profondità ma viene più incontro, pressing etc.). E' un lottatore, in campo dà tutto e lavora molto in allenamento. Spesso lo giudichiamo per la sua vita privata.
Morata mi sorprende sempre di più, nella partita di ritorno con l'Inter (tre giorni dopo la qualificazione al Bernabeu) mi ha ha impressionato.

Entrambi hanno segnato tanti gol facili, ma i gol facili non sono mai banali o casuali quando vengono in serie.

Icardi dà più l'idea di essere un giocatore "fatto" e più pronto, ma ha un anno meno di Morata.

Sicuramente saranno due grandissimi attaccanti e avranno carriere fantastiche.

Forse in questo momento prenderei Icardi.


----------



## Eziomare (17 Giugno 2015)

a me non piace nessuno dei due


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

Icardi ha più cattiveria. E' in grado di fare quasi reparto da solo ed è animale da area di rigore. Fa salire la squadra e talvolta se la carica pure sulle spalle. Ha continuità ma non è l'emblema della professionalità, con parecchi limiti caratteriali che per ora sembra riuscire a tenere fuori dal campo. Il suo fiuto del gol è probabilmente migliore e può metterla in qualunque modo. I suoi gol sono stati parecchi ma non ha esperienza internazionale e si è confrontato in una Serie A in cui pure Toni 38enne mette a segno più di 20 gol.

Morata è probabilmente più tecnico su certe cose e sicuramente più utile. Non sta solo in area di rigore e spazia prevalentemente su più fronti. Non è raro vederlo prendere palla e farsi metà centrocampo, allargarsi, rientrare. Lo spagnolo ha poi già vinto una CL, seppur come riserva e si è già confrontato in ambito internazionale, affrontando dei veri squadroni. Quest'anno, poi, ha segnato gol pesantissimi contro le due migliori squadre del globo, mostrandosi decisivo. Cosa che per un attaccante è principale. Non importa il numero di gol, è il peso degli stessi che ti qualifica. E Morata ha segnato gol pesantissimi. Oltretutto segna in modo facile, improvviso, semplice e fortunoso. Ed è ciò che faceva il più grande numero 9 italiano di sempre, bomber di Champions, Pippo. E' un po' come confrontare Vieri e Inzaghi. Oltretutto Alvaro è molto più professionale e con la testa apposto.

Dovessi scegliere prendo Morata a mani basse. Migliore sia adesso che in prospettiva per tanti fattori.


----------



## mèuris (17 Giugno 2015)

Bel confronto. Icardi è senz'altro più il classico centravanti d'area, che negli ultimi metri vede benissimo la porta e segna in vari modi. Rispetto allo spagnolo, partecipa ,meno alla manovra e ha un bagaglio tecnico meno ricco. Morata,infatti, può saltare l'uomo,ha più cambio di passo e,in generale, ha più classe. Detto questo, deve migliorare un po' negli atteggiamenti (si "scazza" facilmente, a volte,anche in maniera vistosa) e nel saper utilizzare il fisico,secondo me. Ad esempio, raramente, quando si trova spalle alla porta, si predispone con il corpo per difendere la palla e opporsi al difensore. Direi che Icardi è quello forse più vicino all'essere un giocatore fatto e finito, mentre Morata ha più margini di miglioramento e, in generale, lo vedo più completo. Dovessi scegliere, prenderei lui.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ed è ciò che faceva il più grande numero 9 italiano di sempre, bomber di Champions, Pippo. E' un po' come confrontare Vieri e Inzaghi. Oltretutto Alvaro è molto più professionale e con la testa apposto.


Spero i mod non si arrabbino per l'off topic: per me il Vieri tra 1997 e 2003 è stato il centravanti italiano più forte che abbia mai visto giocare 

Mi piacerebbe sentire l'opinione di [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION]


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2015)

Sono due giocatori diversi, starebbero pure bene assieme. Più centravanti l'argentino, più giocatore di movimento il secondo. Dipende dalle esigenze, ora come ora al Milan prenderei Icardi.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono due giocatori diversi, starebbero pure bene assieme. Più centravanti l'argentino, più giocatore di movimento il secondo. Dipende dalle esigenze, ora come ora al Milan prenderei Icardi.



Infatti dipende molto dalla spalla, per esempio con Palacio Morata è incompatibile, giocherebbe peggio che con Tevez.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Giugno 2015)

parliamo di categorie completamente diverse, morata buon gioctore, icardi è un fenomeno nel suo ruolo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Spero i mod non si arrabbino per l'off topic: per me il Vieri tra 1997 e 2003 è stato il centravanti italiano più forte che abbia mai visto giocare
> 
> Mi piacerebbe sentire l'opinione di [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION]



anche per me


----------



## Sotiris (17 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Personalmente devo dire che Morata, come caratteristiche lo preferisco, anche se ha un modo di correre inelegante. Dall'altra parte, Icardi come senso del gol e continuità ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore più pronto.
> Morata è vero ha segnato quei gol in champions, ma sono tutti gol da opportunista che poteva segnare benissimo anche Icardi e a dire la verità praticamente chiunque.



Morata.
Sono due ottimi giocatori che possono anche diventare grandi giocatori.
Preferisco lo spagnolo, tra i due, perché mi sembra faccia più reparto, sia più portato al dialogo coi compagni, sia non solo finalizzatore ma anche altruista quando necessario.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Giugno 2015)

mi piace di più Morata, ma sono molto forti entrambi


----------



## pennyhill (18 Giugno 2015)

Sono due giocatori con margini di crescita notevoli. Icardi con Mancini è cresciuto parecchio in quelli che erano i suoi punti deboli, non è un caso sia molto più presente nella manovra della squadra, e si è trasformato anche in assist man. 
Se continua così, a migliorare gli aspetti del gioco dove mi sembrava deficere, considerando che già è fortissimo negli ultimi 20 metri, che ha un ottimo colpo di testa, e il carattere giusto, allora diventerà un grandissimo attaccante. 
Morata ha colpi di nobiltà calcistica pure maggiori, il primo controllo è sempre splendido a vedersi, per rapidità di esecuzione e qualità. Anche qui s’intravedono ampi margini di miglioramento. Nel vederlo fatico ad immaginarlo come uno da 30-40 gol stagionali, ma anche Ibrahimovic non mi dava quella sensazione fino ai 24-25 anni.
Forse ora prenderei Icardi, ma anche lo spagnolo ha un potenziale (anche se già ha segnato in partite di altissimo livello) enorme.


----------



## koti (25 Gennaio 2016)

Questa stagione deludenti entrambi. Mi aspettavo molto molto di più soprattutto da Morata (che ritenevo potenzialmente più forte, adesso non lo so più).
Icardi boh, personalmente non mi ha mai fatto impazzire. Vedo che adesso lo sopportano poco pure i tifosi dell'Inter.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Gennaio 2016)

assieme a bacca meglio morata mq come centravanti d area Icardi è più forte, più cattivo, mi gasa di più


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Nessuno dei due...non sono gente che ti fa fare il salto di qualità e a noi servono quelli non altri giocatori di contorno


----------



## Heaven (25 Gennaio 2016)

Nessuno dei 2 sarà mai un fenomeno, ma se devo scegliere mi piace di più Icardi


----------



## kolao95 (25 Gennaio 2016)

A me piacciono entrambi. Al Milan attualmente servirebbe certamente più un Morata, capace di fare sia la prima che la seconda punta e molto più utile in campo aperto.


----------



## davoreb (25 Gennaio 2016)

Morata tutta la vita, è più forte e a noi serve di poi.

Icardi è una copia meno forte di Bacca.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2016)

Luiz Adriano che vale Icardi 

Morata torni pure in Spagna


----------

